# Skin problem with elderly Westie... help/advice please



## FluffyFeathers (10 May 2012)

Hi

My aunts 13 year old Westie has been in perfect health (would think she was 6 not 13!) until 4-5 months ago when she developed sores and blisters on her feet. She was taken to the vet, who said it was an allergy and she was sedated while her feet were shaved and thoroughly cleaned. She was given Malaseb shampoo in which her feet were to be soaked every 3 days for 10 minutes, plus fuciderm cream to be applied twice a day. She was also given a steroid injection, to which my aunt was informed she was to have every 4-6 weeks for the rest of her life.

Fast forward to last week and she has had 3 more sedations (she hates her feet being touched), she is extremely stressed when cream is applied, and didn't eat anything this morning (very unusual).  The worst part is that in the last week or two her feet crack and bleed when she gets up. The skin is very dry and sore. She is back at the vets tonight, but the same vet keeps insisting that its just allergies. I'm concerned that the mixture of the shampoo and the cream is too strong and drying the skin out, causing it to crack. Her feet have deteriorated since her being treated!

Obviously whether to send her over rainbow bridge has been discussed, but my aunt wants one more try to get her feet right. Apart from her feet she is in terrific health. Neither of us want her to suffer, but would something as simple as antiseptic cream be more suitable?

Help and advice please... and a hug  heartbroken


----------



## hunting mad (10 May 2012)

We have westies and one has skin problems,probably not as bad as you have desbribed.
The vet told us to try bathing in hibbiscrub regulary and it has really helped


----------



## FluffyFeathers (10 May 2012)

Thank you hunting mad.

Just as an update; back from the vets. Vet wanted to sedate her again, aunt has refused, it's just not fair she's 13, and that would be the 5th time in 5 months. We asked about an alternative as the skin on her feet is incredibly dry, she said no and you know what the only other alternative is  she has given her a steroid injection.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 May 2012)

You are entitled to a second opinion. Has anything changed, new carpet, cleaning product, floor surface, washing powder, could there be a pesticide in the area?


----------



## EAST KENT (10 May 2012)

Most probably fungal..so a good wash in SporalD,then you could dry using foot powder for athletes foot.If her pads are cracking I can highly recommend the Boots own very strong hand cream. My little Lucy..due to her permanent hereditary affliction has this treatment every day. Rather than the Depomedrone injections..not good in the long term..why not ask for Medrone pills..then you can adjust as you need to.Maybe a blasting with a good antibiotic like Cephalaxine would be beneficial too?


----------



## FluffyFeathers (10 May 2012)

Nothings changed, same washing powder, same carpets, cleaning products etc, doubt there any pesticides about, the only place there would be is the area I take her for a walk for my aunt but she hasn't been for a walk for the last 10days because her feet are so bad.

Thank you for your replies, will go out and get some hand cream and some SporaD and have a go tomorrow. I'm quite upset, but don't want to give up on her yet.

Would aloe vera gel be any good?


----------



## SKY (10 May 2012)

if going for shampoo, go for pink coloured ones they are for sensitive skin.  also, westies are prone to skin problems.  what is the full description of feet, look and feel.  also cut out meat in diet as it can boil the blood.  i would think it abit of a diet, and skin problem.  any more info on dog and i will try and look up.  hibscrub is geeat but will dry out feet if using it mix with warm water and dont rinse of but rub baby oil on feet to restore oils.  i think it is to do with blood, a full garlic and few handfuls of nettles boiled in water like soup and blended.  put through a seive cool and give a put in a syringe down throat and that will help circulation in the blood in the feet.  keep in a bottle in fridge and give twice aday for a few days.  this will help.  aloe vera  baby oil is good, also soaking feet will help then hibscrub for fungal and then rub oil on wet.


----------



## FluffyFeathers (10 May 2012)

Dog is neutered bitch, almost 13 years old. Although a Westie she is not the best pedigree, she has always had quite oily and greasy skin and thin coat, compared to another family members Westie who was quite dry skinned with a thick coat. The only reason for going to the vets in the past are for jabs, to be neutered and one ear infection about 6 years ago in which she had to be sedated for a thorough clean. She has been a very healthy dog, who usually eats everything put in front of her. Usually acting very young for her years. She is fed on JWB senior.

Feet are red raw, with scabs on the upper side of her paws. A week ago they became swollen and recently the skin has started to crack, and the last couple of mornings as she has got up they have bled when she has stood up. I don't know whether this change has been due to her getting her feet wet in the garden when she has been let out to do her business.


----------



## FluffyFeathers (10 May 2012)

If this works this is a picture of her worst foot


----------



## 5bs (10 May 2012)

I would get a second opinion,as I am almost certain there is a very very rare form of cancer that presents itself with these symptoms.to do with the immune system.


----------



## twiglet84 (10 May 2012)

I would get a second opinion, either a different vet there (senior vet) or another clinic. 

xxxx


----------



## FluffyFeathers (10 May 2012)

I will discuss it tomorrow with aunt. I hope we can help her x


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 May 2012)

Crikey, poor girl. I changed vets to get to the bottom of my dog's skin problems and have a much better understanding of the triggers/how to cope/spot the early signs.


----------



## EAST KENT (10 May 2012)

Westies are pretty good at brown feet,at her age I`d go for remedial care rather than trying to find a cause,the greasey coat is typical of westies prone to skin things,lay off any biscuit and feed acidopholis as well.My westies were all fed raw chook wings and tripe,never ever biscuit.


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Westies are pretty good at brown feet,at her age I`d go for remedial care rather than trying to find a cause,the greasey coat is typical of westies prone to skin things,lay off any biscuit and feed acidopholis as well.My westies were all fed raw chook wings and tripe,never ever biscuit.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice, regarding the dry feet try this

http://www.aveeno.co.uk/products/daily-moisturising-lotion

I have made my own colloidal cream using porridge oats in grinder and adding fresh aloe vera plant leaves, worked a treat on dry skin!

Oz


----------



## SKY (11 May 2012)

FluffyFeathers said:



			If this works this is a picture of her worst foot 






Click to expand...

hi, i would take all hair of feet so they can breath, dry properly.  thid sounds like a blood and skin problem.  somethings telling me blood is the cause, allerigeirs (sp).  make sure protein level is very low in food as this can boil blood.  my border collie few year back started eating his tail, constant vet was thinking of putting him down, i changed diet and he was fine.  so diet has alot to do with.  
it is so hard and i really feel for you, what about dermantis (skin) but something is telling me its diet/blood.  will keep looking.


----------



## Kaylum (11 May 2012)

first of all Westies have brown feet as tap water bleaches the fur around the mouth and they are often washed to keep them clean so the feet get this bleaching treatment as well.  those that show Westies are extremely careful washing the feet and legs with spring water and also watering using spring water.

Anyway that aside I haven't had one that has had a skin condition but mum had a jr that had terrible foot problems after she had been in kennels.  She always got this and tried everything.  in the end she put a cone on the head and a sock to keep the foot dry.  The only way to break the cycle.  After a few days it worked until she went back into kennels and the problem started again.

vets tried everything skin scrapings cream etc. and nothing worked.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (11 May 2012)

If it's an allergy, then get her some boots, trim feet with scissors, don't clip any excess hair, apply Manuka honey and keep her booted. If she has an irritation, then the constant licking will be the cause of the staining.   If you're not convinced by your current vet then a second opinion is required.


----------



## jennyf (11 May 2012)

I've not had this problem before with any of mine, but I do use Neem and Coconut oil shampoo (ebay) - really lovely for all skin types, can be used on all animals and horses! 

Also, the Aromesse stuff is really good, do a google for the website, and they may well be helpful if you email them.


----------



## s4sugar (11 May 2012)

Two ways to approach this -
Either find & remove the cause or reduce the discomfort  (three if you do both?)

You say nothing has changed but brands change, formulas change - that new & improved version may tip the balance as may an undisclosed ingredient change.

Switch food to a no cereal diet (very easy to use potato instead) and avoid chicken as many westies react to chicken - that means all poultry by products, chicken meal, chicken gravy etc. - and invest in a steam cleaner for the home.
Worm with one that treats mites
Sporal D is better than Malaseb - Malaseb often leaves an itchy residue which defeats the point.

Has the vet mentioned Cheyletiella? Not easy to diagnose unless you find a mite but quite easy to treat (& to get re-infested) but is often implicated in "terrier feet"


----------



## FluffyFeathers (11 May 2012)

Thank you all for your brilliant responses, they have been very helpful.

I have spora d ordered and have attempted to trim her hair back on her paws (I feel this may take a couple of goes). I've also changed her bedding from a fluffy blanket to a couple of old towels that were washed and rinsed 3 times through the washer. I thought the fluff may also aggravate them.

Up until the last couple of months she was very rarely bathed, unless she rolled in something icky.

We are going to try and change her diet, however, just to get her to eat something this morning before work I did give her some JWB biscuits and gravy. She seemed brighter than yesterday, when I came back from work she was dancing round the kitchen to greet me and immediately wolfed down her evening meal.

Could anyone give me some advice on changing her diet as I've never made such a huge change before. I've grown up with dogs and have a Rottie at home, but have never changed to anything other than another brand of dog food. Should I change to a raw diet or homemade diet or another brand.

Sorry if I sound like a numpty, but just want the best for the little mite.


----------



## s4sugar (11 May 2012)

Pick a protein and cook this meat with chopped up potato for two weeks and see if there are any changes or continue wth the JWB but stop adding gravy -make real stock to match the protein in the food but don't add colourings or additives.

One prize choice pack + a couple of fist sized spuds will feed a westie for two days so you can cook a batch every other day - or do a large batch and freeze meal sized portions.


----------



## FluffyFeathers (11 May 2012)

Fantastic s4sugar, brilliant advice


----------



## FluffyFeathers (17 May 2012)

UPDATE:

Firstly a big thank you for all of those that replied. After following various peoples advice Bonnie is feeling much much better! Her feet are still dry but no longer red and angry looking, neither are they bleeding when she gets up. She's eating everything and is full of beans! I cannot believe the difference in a week and how much her feet have healed.

The hair from her feet has been trimmed right back, she is off dog biscuits and on some homemade healthy grub, her feet have been slathered in hand cream and she has been bathed in a milder shampoo. The big difference in my eyes though is down to the diet, I honestly didn't think it would make that much of a difference but it has. The difference was apparent within 48 hours of changing it. We are keeping a very close eye on the situation, but the results so far have been outstanding.

Thank you again


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 May 2012)

Glad to hear it, Oz


----------



## sookie (1 July 2012)

I have an 8 year old Westie with skin problems. When her paws are sore I soak them (for 5-10 mins) in 1/2 cup of Epsom salts mixed with 1 gallon of very warm water.  It really helps her.  This remedy was suggested by my vet.


----------

